# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Фараон – многоуровневая партнерская программа под Joomla 2.5

## Pharaoh

1 октября состоится премьера уникального продукта - компонент Фараон для Joomla 2.5. С его помощью вы сможете реализовать на вашем сайте *любые многоуровневые партнерские программы* с гибкой системой выплат, взносов, дивидендов, бонусов. Компонент поддерживает *более 20 самых популярных платежных систем и агрегаторов*. Простое подключение, гибкая настройка, бесплатная поддержка первые три месяца.

Уже сейчас вы можете сделать предварительный заказ со скидкой 10% - то есть все широкие возможности и огромная функциональность компонента Фараон станут доступны всего за 890$.

Аналогов подобной системе для Joomla не существует!

Видео-инструкция по работе с компонентом
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=e_09b3KrZWE

Наша группа Вконтакте: http://vk.com/joomlabilling

----------

